# Which receiver...



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

So my brother is upgrading his receiver, and he would give me his old one. So I'm wondering if it would be an upgrade for me or not.

I currently have: Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH

He would give me: Onkyo TX-NR1007

Which would is better or which one would you choose? 

Thanks.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you lacking something you want in the Pioneer? If so then does the Onkyo have what is desired?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would stick with the Pioneer


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm missing anything or not, but it's hard to tell. I know his Onkyo does 9.2 channels...so I could add front heights or wides... that could be interesting??? 

Wasn't sure if the sound quality would be better since I believe the Onkyo is newer also.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, since it is from your brother... Maybe he would let you just try it out to see if you like it better. If you don't like it then you could give it back, and let him give it to someone else or sell it.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, that's a possibility. Would be alot of messing around though, he lives hours away. 

I just thought I'd pose the question on here for the experts. I honestly thought that there would be a definite answer, but it sounds like they are both quality receivers. They must be close to the same value??

Thanks for the responses so far!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You're right, they are both quality AVR's. Is it a gift? Definantly worth a go. It is rated 10 watts stronger & Onkly is generaly better on the bench. It also has Audessey, another plus. I think I would run the room correction & see which does a better job.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hell if he is "giving" it to you, take and try it, if you don't like it put it in a closest until he comes back, or wrap it as a gag xmas/bday gift


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Andre said:


> Hell if he is "giving" it to you, take and try it, if you don't like it put it in a closest until he comes back, or wrap it as a gag xmas/bday gift


Or use it in another room. :T


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

I should have been a little clearer... he's giving me the option of upgrading to his. He is gonna use the one I don't choose for something else. So I won't have both, it's one or the other.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

zieglj01, I see you said you'd stick with the pioneer. How come?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would still ask him if you could experiement with them both for a few weekends, I am sure he won't mind, I know its a chore since he is a few hours away but this way you will not have any lingering doubts after the fact.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Fazorcat said:


> I should have been a little clearer... he's giving me the option of upgrading to his. He is gonna use the one I don't choose for something else. So I won't have both, it's one or the other.


Only you can make the final decision - and the Pioneer is good.
Also +/- 10 watts, is not a big deal


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't want to look them up to see the differences other than the auto cal.
Does the onkyo have more HDMI, do you need more?
Is the onkyo 3d capable, do you care?
Does the onkyo have something better on the front panel, HDMI, USB, do you care?
The onkyo has extra channels, are the amps built in? Would you buy speakers and use the feature?
As far as sound quality the audessey machines have some sound modes that you might like, dynamic eq comes to mind. My brother loves it and I never listen to his system long enough to get used to it...but it does put life into the surround effects.
If I were to put the work into switching AVRs and learning a new eq system I would not switch back unless I hated it.
Hating it is unlikely.
Oh if the onkyo has OSD for volume I would think that would be plenty reason to make the switch.


----------



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

I would go for the Onkyo receiver, they have been on this receiver business for way to lon and i gather that pioneer are good on amps and car audio. Not sure how their receivers would be. May b they are just trying to test the AV market while that's not their specialty. I could be wrong...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

fiezdude said:


> I would go for the Onkyo receiver, they have been on this receiver business for way to lon and i gather that pioneer are good on amps and car audio. Not sure how their receivers would be. May b they are just trying to test the AV market while that's not their specialty. I could be wrong...


The Pioneer Elite is the best that Pioneer makes and is very good equipment.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

fiezdude said:


> I would go for the Onkyo receiver, they have been on this receiver business for way to lon and i gather that pioneer are good on amps and car audio. Not sure how their receivers would be. May b they are just trying to test the AV market while that's not their specialty. I could be wrong...


These two companies both have a very long history in home audio with many firsts to their respective credits.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Fazorcat said:


> zieglj01, I see you said you'd stick with the pioneer. How come?


Because it has plenty of power >> and a 10 watts difference would not be
enough for me to make a switch - and would really do nothing for volume
level. As far as so-called sound quality, you may pick up an optimistic 3 to 
5% difference one way or the other.

I am not a big fan of speaker auto set-up tools - if I EQ anything, it would be
from 200 hz down. So that would be your call.

The biggest difference always comes from speakers and subwoofers.

Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

fiezdude said:


> I would go for the Onkyo receiver, they have been on this receiver business for way to lon and i gather that pioneer are good on amps and car audio. Not sure how their receivers would be. May b they are just trying to test the AV market while that's not their specialty. I could be wrong...


Not correct - Pioneer is good - do not go by perception, or any bias.
I have owned may different brand receivers.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I guess I've made a decision, which was more difficult than I thought. I honestly thought that there would be a general consensus on which receiver is better, but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

I'm gonna try the Onkyo mainly because I'm interested to try out the extra 2 channels. With my room setup I'll be trying out some Front Heights. 

If the receiver sounds worse, I'll always have the option to switch back. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

FWIW I am a satisfied Pioneer owner that thinks you will be equally pleased with switching to the Onkyo.

Without applying the room correction or any sound modes the two AVRs are going to sound the same, having said that there are differences in the way the calibration firmware works and the various DSP modes between the manufactures are different.
You will have to learn how the Audessey works and how to optimize it .... Same as the MCACC.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the mind/decision was made up in advance.

However, enjoy the adventure!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually Pioneer has been at it about ten years longer than Onkyo, of course that doesn't really mean a whole lot but... Pioneer was the first to bring Dolby Surround to a home stereo. Both companies have many "firsts" and both have made outstanding products over the years. Both have had their challenges as well.

Don't know if I'd really consider one an upgrade over the other, they are pretty comparable units. I would say the Onkyo has a bit of an edge in the room correction (if you're into that) and a few more inputs, outputs and features like Internet Radio. 

I'd stick with the Pioneer unless you need one of the features the Onkyo has, but that's just me.




fiezdude said:


> I would go for the Onkyo receiver, they have been on this receiver business for way to lon and i gather that pioneer are good on amps and car audio. Not sure how their receivers would be. May b they are just trying to test the AV market while that's not their specialty. I could be wrong...


----------



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

I guess thy should be equal counterparts in the markets. I have seen the features do equally match inline. ;-)


----------

